# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  إذا تقدمت لخطبة فتاة فما الأسئلة التي ستطرحها (أوطرحتها) عليها؟ (تجاربكم)

## أشجعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدنيا متاع وخير متاع الدنيا المرأة الصالحة, واظفر بذات الدين.

عندما يجلس أحد الإخوة مع الفتاة التي ذهب ليراها , -وقلت فتاة ولم أقل مخطوبة لأنها ليست خطيبته بعد- ما هي الأسئلة التي يجب على الخاطب أو الرجل أن يسألها للتعرف إلى الفتاة, لا سيما وأنها جلسة أولى والطابع العام طابع "حياء واستحياء"
هل يسأل أسئلة بعيدة, فقط لكسر الحواجز؟ أم يسأل أسئلة قوية من أول جلسة ؟ أم ماذا؟ 
لعل الله أن ينفعنا بتجارب من خطب قديما أو ينفعنا بأسئلة إخوة هم على طريق الذهاب أو على طريق الخطوبة.

ولعل الموضوع يكون نافعا لجميع الإخوة العازبين
فبعض الإخوة يتردد حتى من الذهاب!! 
وبارك الله بكم.

----------


## ابوحفصة السودانى

لى رأى اسال في الخفاء من تثق به وقد تزوج ستستفيد اكثر والله اعلم

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على النصيحة
ورأيك أحترمه, ولنجعله إضافة وزيادة 
نصائح علنية ونصائح خفية : )
جوزيت خيرا وزوجت حوراً.

----------


## ضياء السالك

أفضل سؤال لها :

أن تبادرها بسؤالها عن قضية التعدد  :Smile: 

حتى تُطرد

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اسألها :
ما الهدف من الزواج بالنسبة لك ؟
ما هدفك في الحياة ؟
سؤال قد يبدو بديهيا لكنه مهم جدا .
ونستطيع عكس المسألة ، بحيث المرأة تسأله للمتقدم لها ايضا
فعلى اساس الجواب يتضح مسار الحياة الجديدة ، التي تعد استمرارا لحياة سطرتها هذه الفتاة لحياتها
( من باب التجربة لكنها عكسية )
والله أعلم .
وفقك الله ورزقك زوجة صالحة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أفضل سؤال لها :
> 
> أن تبادرها بسؤالها عن قضية التعدد 
> 
> حتى تُطرد


والله إن كانت له نية في التعدد فالأولى أن يخبرها حتى لا تفاجأ بأمر كان قد خطط له مسبقا
والله لا أمزح أنا جادة في ما أقول .
والله أعلم .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .

إسألها أسئلة لطيفة وخفيفة على النفس .
إسألها عن دراستها ؟ 
عن تخصصها ؟
عن عملها , إن كانت إمرأة عاملة ؟
عن هواياتها ؟
ما نوع الكتب اللتي تفضلها والتي تقرئها بالعادة ؟
عن طموحها و أهدافها ؟

رزقك الله الزوجة الصالحة المصلحة و شباب المسلمين .
والمعذرة إن كان في ردي تطفل عليكم .

----------


## أشجعي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أضحك الله سنك أخي الحبيب ضياء




> اسألها :
> ما الهدف من الزواج بالنسبة لك ؟
> ما هدفك في الحياة ؟
> سؤال قد يبدو بديهيا لكنه مهم جدا .
> ونستطيع عكس المسألة ، بحيث المرأة تسأله للمتقدم لها ايضا
> فعلى اساس الجواب يتضح مسار الحياة الجديدة ، التي تعد استمرارا لحياة سطرتها هذه الفتاة لحياتها
> ( من باب التجربة لكنها عكسية )
> والله أعلم .
> وفقك الله ورزقك زوجة صالحة


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
سؤال طيب, وبارك الله فيكم على جعل الموضوع للطرفين 
وإن كنت أتوقع أن الأسئلة والمبادرة سوف تكون للرجل, فالمرأة جُبلت على الحياء
هذا والله أعلم, 
فقط توقعي القاصر, فالمرأة تريد أن تختبر من سيخطبها أيضا ولو أن ملاحظتها لها النصيب الأكبر.
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على دعواتكم الطيبة.



> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> إسألها أسئلة لطيفة وخفيفة على النفس .
> إسألها عن دراستها ؟ 
> عن تخصصها ؟
> عن عملها , إن كانت إمرأة عاملة ؟
> عن هواياتها ؟
> ما نوع الكتب اللتي تفضلها والتي تقرئها بالعادة ؟
> عن طموحها و أهدافها ؟
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وشكرا لدعواتكم الطيبة ولأدبكم الجم, فلا تطفل ولا شيء, بل ردكم مطلوب ومهم.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وإن كنت أتوقع أن الأسئلة والمبادرة سوف تكون للرجل, فالمرأة جُبلت على الحياء
> هذا والله أعلم, 
> فقط توقعي القاصر, فالمرأة تريد أن تختبر من سيخطبها أيضا ولو أن ملاحظتها لها النصيب الأكبر.


 
تمام بارك الله فيك ، لا بد من أن تكون المبادرة من الخاطب ، هذا أكيد لكن في خضم الكلام حبذا لو تحدثت المرأة ، فلا عيب في ذلك ولا حرج ، بالتزام حيائها وحسن تعاملها طبعا ، وإلا كيف ستعطي لنفسها فرصة للتفكير دون أن تطرح ما يشغلها ؟
هذا ما قصدته ، ليس إلا  .
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
نصحنى بعض الأخوة أن لا أذهب لرؤية أى أخت حتى أتفق مع وليها على كل شئ (كالشقة، والمهر، والجهاز،.....) حتى لا تتعلق بالأخت بعد الرؤية، أو هى تتعلق بك، ثم يحدث خلاف مع الولى، ولا يقدر هذا الزواج، فيكون آثار ذلك سئ للأخ والأخت سواء.

----------


## طالبة علم تواقة

أرى أن تكتفي بالنظر والسلام والسؤال عن الحال وترجئ الأسئلة فيما بعد .

----------


## أشجعي

> تمام بارك الله فيك ، لا بد من أن تكون المبادرة من الخاطب ، هذا أكيد لكن في خضم الكلام حبذا لو تحدثت المرأة ، فلا عيب في ذلك ولا حرج ، بالتزام حيائها وحسن تعاملها طبعا ، وإلا كيف ستعطي لنفسها فرصة للتفكير دون أن تطرح ما يشغلها ؟
> هذا ما قصدته ، ليس إلا  .
> والله من وراء القصد


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء أختنا على الإفادة



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبى بعده وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد،*
> نصحنى بعض الأخوة أن لا أذهب لرؤية أى أخت حتى أتفق مع وليها على كل شئ (كالشقة، والمهر، والجهاز،.....) حتى لا تتعلق بالأخت بعد الرؤية، أو هى تتعلق بك، ثم يحدث خلاف مع الولى، ولا يقدر هذا الزواج، فيكون آثار ذلك سئ للأخ والأخت سواء.


جزاك الله خير الجزاء على نصيحتك الغالية
أما أنا فلعلي أستصعب هذا, أو لنقل أنه صعب في أعرافنا
فكيف أتفق مع وليها وانا لم أرى الفتاةَ بعد , وجلسة أولى لا أظنها كافية للتعلق
والله أعلم.



> أرى أن تكتفي بالنظر والسلام والسؤال عن الحال وترجئ الأسئلة فيما بعد .


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
هل تقصدون أختنا إرجاء الأسئلة لجلسة ثانية أو ثالثة, أم إرجاء الأسئلة القوية لفترة الخطوبة والعقد؟
وبارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

قبل ذلك: ما حكم ذلك شرعًا ؟

----------


## أشجعي

والله يا شيخ لا أعلم, ولكن ظاهر الجلسات يكون فيها محرم للفتاة, وإن أبيح له النظر أفلا يباح له الكلام معها من باب أولى؟
وننتظر كلام أهل العلم
وبارك الله فيك على حرصك ونفع بك.

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

* سأكتب في القريب -بإذنِ اللهِ- قصَّة شابٍ طلبَ يد فتاةٍ مليئة بالفوائدِ والحكمِ والعبر ....

----------


## أشجعي

بإنتظارك يا شيخ معاذ
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

حُكي لي أن أحدهم ذهب للرؤية الشرعية، أخذ يسأل أو يفتح بعض الكلام، وهي ما تنطق بشيء، وحاول مرارًا، وهي ما تجيب.
إلى أن قال:
والله إذا أنتِ ما تكلمتِ .. ولا حتى سأصلي ركعتي استخارة عليكِ  :Smile:

----------


## طالبة فقه

بسم الله
لن تسال الا اساله عــامه..
لانكـ لن تكون وحدكـ..غالبا يكون جانبكـ الاب او الاخ..وذلكـ واجب شرعا..لان في عدم وجودهم تكون خلوه محرمه..
فلا تفكر كثير في هذا الموضوع..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

إضافة إلى كل ما ذكره الأفاضل :
لو يسألها بأسئلة معينة يشعر منها ما مدى الرحمة والشفقة في قلبها ؟

----------


## عماد الجيزى المصرى الأثرى

أرى أن تتلطف معها جدا.

----------


## فتاة القرآن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا سؤال كثيرا ماتسأل عنه الفتيات وكذالك الشباب 
من الطبيعى أنّ المقابلة الأولى سيكون فيها إرتباك شديد وخوف من الطرفين ..... ولكن هذه المقابلة أنا أراها عقد شركة بين إثنين ، والغالب أن الفتاة فى هذه المقابلة لن تتحدث كثيرا وخاصة إذا كانت صغيرة السن أو كان معها من أسرتها من تخجل منه كثيرا ... 
يجب فى هذه المقابلة وجود المحرم وهذا معلوم لجميع ، ويجب أن يكون حوار فى هذه المقابلة ، أذكر إحدى صديقاتى أتى لخطبتها شخص فدخلت وجلست أمتداده يعنى لم تقابله لكى يراه وكان بينهما أخاها، وكل ماسألها الشخص قالت أريد أن أجيب لكن الصوت لايريد أن يخرج ......فأصبحت جالسة وأخاها يتحدث مع الشخص وهى تستمع حتى زال عنها الخوف قليلا فبدأ أخاها يتحدث معها والخاطب يستمع .
المطلوب من هذه المقابلة هو معرفة الطرفين لأسلوب حوار الطرف الأخر 
ثم إن حصل الركون فمهما كانت الشروط سيتنازل كل منهما للأخر

----------


## الأقصى

*لا تجوز خلوة الخاطب بالمخطوبة 
سؤال:*
*هل يجوز أن يخرج شاب مسلم مع فتاة في موعد قبل الزواج؟* 
*وإذا خرجا، فما الذي يترتب على فعلهما؟ ماذا يقول الإسلام*
*بشأن خروج الرجل والمرأة قبل الزواج ؟.* 
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله*
*لا يحل للرجل أن يخلو بامرأة لا تحل له ، لأن ذلك مدعاة إلى الفجور والفساد ،* 
*قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " ما خلا رجل بامرأة إلا كان الشيطان ثالثهما "* 
*فإن كان للنظر إليها حال عزمه على الزواج ، ومع عدم الخلوة بأن يكون* 
*بحضور والدها ،* *أو أخيها ، أو أمها ونحو ذلك ، ونظر إلى ما يظهر منها*
*غالبا كالوجه،والكفين،  والقدمين فذلك مقتضى السنة مع أمن الفتنة .* 
*الشيخ وليد الفريان .*
*والله أعلم .
المصدر : الإسلام سؤال وجواب


**يحرم على الخاطب أن يخلو بمخطوبته أو يقبلها
سؤال:*
*أرجو توضيح ما يلي : هل القبلة من الخد بين المخطوبين* 
*توجب الطهارة الكبرى ؟ وكيف الحال إذا كانت من الفم ؟* 
*وهل هذه الأخيرة تنقض الوضوء عند المتزوجين ؟.* 
*الجواب: الحمد لله* 
*أولا :* 
*الرجل مع مخطوبته ليسا زوجين ، بل هي أجنبية عنه حتى* 
*يتم العقد ، وعلى هذا فلا يحل له أن يخلو بها أو يسافر بها ،* 
*أو يلمسها أو يقبلها ، ولا ينبغي لأحد أن يتساهل في هذا الأمر ؛ فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (لأن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له) رواه الطبراني من حديث معقل بن يسار رضي الله عنه ،*
*وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (5045) .* 
*وعن حكم مس المخطوبة والخلوة بها قال الزيلعي رحمه الله :* 
*" ولا يجوز له أن يمس وجهها ولا كفيها - وإن أَمِن الشهوة - لوجود الحرمة ، وانعدام الضرورة* 
*" انتهى من "رد المحتار على الدر المختار " (5/237) .* 
*وقال ابن قدامة : " ولا يجوز له الخلوة بها لأنها مُحرّمة ، ولم يَرد الشرع بغير النظر فبقيت على التحريم ، ولأنه لا يؤمن مع الخلوة مواقعة المحظور ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لا يخلون رجل بامراة فإن ثالثهما الشيطان ) ولا ينظر إليها نظر تلذذ وشهوة ، ولا ريبة " انتهى .* 
*وقد حذرنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الخلوة بالمرأة الأجنبية ، فقال : ( ما خلا رجل بامرأة إلا وكان ثالثهما الشيطان) أخرجه أحمد والترمذي والحاكم ، وصححه الألباني*
*في "صحيح الجامع" (2546) .* 
*ثانيا :* 
*وأما وجوب الطهارة الكبرى ( الاغتسال ) بمجرد القبلة فلا تجب ، وإنما تجب الطهارة الكبرى إذا حصل إذا حصل إنزال المني*
*أو جماع ، وقد سبق بيان ذلك في جواب السؤال (7529) .* 
*ثالثا :* 
*أما نقض الوضوء بمس المرأة ، فقد سبق في جواب السؤال* 
*(2178) .* 
*والله أعلم .*
*المصدر : الإسلام سؤال وجواب


**تريد الخروج مع الخاطب للتأكد من حاله حتى لا تحدث كارثة
**السؤال :
سؤالي متعلق بموضوع سبب لي الكثير من القلق منذ فترة، فقد طُلقت*
*منذ سنة تقريبا وليس عندي أطفال. لقد مضى علي سنة الآن.* 
*والسؤال : حيث أني لم أكن أعرف الرجل قبل زواجي به, وتزوجته*
*لأن والداي ظنا أنه يناسبني. والآن ، وقد وقع ما وقع لي, فقد فكرت*
*أنه من الأفضل أن أكون أعرف الشخص قبل أن أتزوج به. أنا لا أقصد*
*أن أخرج معه في مواعيد, بل مجرد الحديث والتعرف إذا ما كان يناسبني*
*أم لا. والنقطة التي أريد أن أوضحها هي أني لا أريد أن أجرح نفسي،*
*أو أن ينتهي بي المطاف بالطلاق مرة أخرى. وسؤالي هو هل يُبيح* 
*الإسلام للفتاة أن تختار رجلا وتتزوج به؟ أنا بحاجة لأن توضح لي هذا الموضوع. وسأقدّر مساعدتك. وشكرا، والله يحفظك*
*الجواب : 
**لقد شرع الإسلام استئذان الأب لابنته حين يزوجها ، سواء كانت بكراً* 
*أم ثيباً ( التي سبق لها الزواج ) 
ومن حق الفتاة أن تعرف ما يكفي عن الشخص المتقدّم للزواج بها ،* 
*ويمكن أن يتم ذلك عن طريق السؤال عنه بالطّرق المختلفة ، مثل أن* 
*توصي الفتاة بعض أقاربها بسؤال أصدقائه ومن يعرفونه عن قرب فإنه* 
*قد تبدو لهم الكثير من صفاته الحسنة والسيئة التي لا تبدو لغيرهم من الناس . 
لكن لا يجوز لها الخلوة معه قبل العقد بأي حال ، ولا نزع الحجاب*
*أمامه ، ومن المعروف أن مثل هذه اللقاءات لا يبدو فيها الرجل على* 
*طبيعته بل يتكلف ويجامل ، فحتى لو خلت به وخرجت معه فلن يُظهر*
*لها شخصيته الحقيقية وكثير من الخارجات معصية مع الخاطبين انتهت* 
*بهم الأمور إلى نهايات مأساوية ولم تنفعهم خطوات المعصية التي قاموا*
*بها مع الخاطب خلوة وكشفا . 
وكثيرا ما يلعب معسول كلام الخاطب بعواطف المخطوبة عند خروجه* 
*معها ويُظهر لها جانبا حسنا لكن إذا سألت عنه وتحسّست أخباره من الآخرين اكتشفت أمورا مختلفة ، إذن الخروج معه والخلوة به لن تحلّ المشكلة ولو فرضنا أنّ فيه فائدة في اكتشاف شخصية الرجل فإنّ* 
*ما يترتّب عليه من المعاصي واحتمال الانجراف إلى ما لا تُحمد عُقباه* 
*هو أكثر من ذلك بكثير ولذلك حرّمت الشريعة الخلوة بالرجل الأجنبي - والخاطب رجل أجنبي - والكشف عليه . 
ثمّ إننا يجب أن لا ننسى أمرا مهما وهو أنّ المرأة بعد العقد الشرعي*
*وقبل الدّخول والزفاف لديها فرصة كبيرة ومتاحة للتعرّف على*
*شخصية الرجل والتأكّد عن كثب وقُرب مما تريد التأكّد منه لأنها يجوز*
*لها أن تخلو به وتخرج معه ما دام العقد الشّرعي قد حصل ، ولو* 
*اكتشفت أمرا سيئا لا يُطاق فيمكن أن تطلب منه الخُلع وفي الغالب لن*
*تكون النتيجة سيئة ما دامت عملية السؤال عن الشخص والتنقيب عن أحواله قبل العقد قد تمّت بالطريقة الصحيحة .* 
*نسأل الله أن يختار لك الخير وييسره لكِ حيث كنتِ* 
*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد . 
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد*
*والله أعلم .
المصدر : الإسلام سؤال وجواب


**هل ما فعله للتعرف على صفات مخطوبته صحيح ؟ 
**سؤال:
لي ابنة خالة ، وتبدو أنها ذات دين وخلق ، ولكن لا أعلم كثيراً*
*عن شخصيتها وفلسفتها في الحياة ونسبه التفاهم بيننا ، قد استعملت الإنترنت سبيلا للتعرف عليها مع التشدد في الالتزام بالآداب ، وخاصة*
*أننا من عائلة محافظة ، والحمد لله توصلت إلى قرار الزواج منها* 
*إن شاء الله ، ولكن ذلك قد يستغرق سنتين أو أكثر حتى أتمكن من* 
*تأهيل نفسي ، فأنا لا أزال طالباً في آخر سنة من الجامعة . 
والسؤال هو : هل ما قمت به جائز ، خاصة أنه استغرق حوالي سنة ؛*
*ولأن عادات الزواج عندنا لا تتيح للشخص التعرف على شخصية الآخر*
*إلا بالخطبة ، ولو أنه بعد الخطبة اتضح أنه لا يمكن الاستمرار قد تولد* 
*بعض المشاكل وقطيعة الرحم ؟ وأشعر بضيق مما قمت به وأخشى أنه* 
*يعتبر معصية وخيانة ، وهل يجوز أن أتابع مراسلتها إلى أن أتقدم إلى خطبتها ؟. 
الجواب :
الحمد لله 
لا تجوز المراسلة والمحادثة مع المرأة الأجنبية ، وإذا قصد الرجل* 
*الخطوبة فعليه أن يسلك الطريق الشرعية إلى ذلك ، وإذا كانت المرأة*
*التي يود الاقتران بها من أقاربه فإن الأمر يكون أسهل بالنسبة له ،* 
*فإما أن يكون هو على علم بأحوالها أو يستطيع أن يعرف أحوالها*
*وأخلاقها عن طريق النساء من أهله . 
ولا يمكن أن يقف الرجل ولا المرأة على الأخلاق الحقيقية لكل واحد من الطرفين من خلال المراسلة والمحادثة قبل الزواج ؛ إذ لن يظهر من كل منهما إلا عذوبة العبارة وحسن المنطق والمجاملات . 
سئل الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين حفظه الله : 
إذا كان الرجل يقوم بعمل المراسلة مع المرأة الأجنبية وأصبحا متحابين* 
*هل يعتبر هذا العمل حراماً ؟ . 
فأجاب : 
لا يجوز هذا العمل ؛ لأنه يثير الشهوة بين الاثنين ، ويدفع الغريزة* 
*إلى التماس اللقاء والاتصال ، وكثيرا ما تُحْدِثُ تلك المغازلة والمراسلة*
*فتنًا  وتغرس حب الزنى في القلب ، مما يوقع في الفواحش أو يسببها ، فننصح من أراد  مصلحة نفسه حمايتها عن المراسلة والمكالمة ونحوها ، حفظا للدين والعرض ،  والله الموفق . 
" فتاوى المرأة المسلمة " ( 2 / 578 ، 579 ) . 
**
وقد أبيح للخاطب أن ينظر إلى المخطوبة دون ما سوى ذلك من* 
*الخلوة والمصافحة ، ولك أن تعقد عليها وتؤخر الدخول ، ليكون لقاؤك* 
*معها شرعيّاً ، وتستطيع في هذه الفترة تركيز التعرف عليها أكثر وأكثر . 
**والله أعلم .
المصدر : الإسلام سؤال وجواب



**سؤال ..
إذا أراد شخص أن يتزوج بفتاة هل يجوز له أن يسألها إن كانت تحبه،
وهل يجوز له أن يذهب عندها أو يمشي معها في الطرقات أو يذهب معها* 
*إلى السينما أو غير ذلك؟

الجواب :* 
*أولاً : صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (( لا تزوج البكر* 
*حتى تستأذن، ولا الثيب حتى تستأمر))، ولكن الذي يتولى ذلك وإليه* 
*يسند هو ولي أمرها، من أب ومن يقوم مقامه،* 
*ولا ينبغي لمن يريد* *الزواج من امرأة أن يسألها عن حبها إياه؛ خشية* 
*الفتنة، وله أن ينظر إليها من غير خلوة إذا أراد خطبتها.
ثانيًا : لا يجوز له أن يخلو بها، أو يرى شيئًا من عورتها أو يتمشى معها* 
*في الطرقات ما دام لم يعقد عليها عقد الزواج؛ لأنها أجنبية بالنسبة له، ويخشى من الاختلاط الفتنة، ولا يجوز أن يدخل معها السينما أو نحو ذلك.
وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
مصدر الفتوى: فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

تم تجميعها في أحد المواقع وقمت بنقل بعضها للفائدة

*

----------


## أشجعي

الاخوة : القارئ المليجي \ وداي الذكريات \ عماد
والأخوات : طالبة فقه \ فتاة القرآن
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وسددكم ووفقكم

ويظهر أنك ما أن تذهب وتجرب وترى حتى يزول الخوف والارتباك ولله الحمد , وقد أفادتني جميع مشاركات الاخوة لا سيما مشاركة الاخت 
"محبة الفضيلة" 
فتجدني أسأل عن التخصص وعن الكتب التي تحب أن تقرأها : "فقه \ عقيدة \تفسير\ علوم قرآن \ حديث...." فيزول الثلج أو الجدار -نوعا ما-
فيا إخوة كما شاركتم أخوكم بموضوعه -أو من قرأ فقط- أسألكم بالله أن تدعوا الله أن ييسر لي أمري ويرزقني الزوجة الصالحة.

أخي الأقصى
بارك الله فيك وفيما نقلت , ولكن الفتاوى المرفوعة هي لما بعد الخطبة , والموضوع رُفع لما قبلها.
وللفائدة أيضا , عندنا الخطبة تعني "زواج" أقصد أن بينهما عقد ولا يفسخ إلا بالطلاق , وللخاطب الخلوة مع مخطوبته ورؤيتها ومكالمتها فهي زوجته , ولكن كره ذلك بعض أهل العلم حتى يتم الإعلان حتى لا يحدث ما لا تُحمد عقباه.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

أسئلة الخطوبة العشرة للتعارف
( الأوائل وجِدُ هامة )كيف نخرج ما في صندوق الخاطب؟
نقترح على كل خطيبين أن يجيبا على هذه الأسئلة في لقاء التعارف بينهما وقد جربت هذه الأسئلة وكانت لها نتائج إيجابيه وناجحه في الزواج . 
1: ما هو طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟
إن لكل إنسان أمنية في حياته يسعى لتحقيقها سواءً في المجال الاجتماعي أو الديني أو الأسري أو العلمي وغيره ،ومن المهم 
في بداية التعارف بين الخاطب والمخطوبة أن تكون الرؤية  المستقبلية للطرفين واضحة. وكلما كانت الرؤية واضحة كلما 
قل الخلاف بين الزوجين في المستقبل.
أي هل الخاطب من النوع الذي ينظر  إلى الماضي أم إلى الحاضر أم إلى المستقبل ؟؟؟
وهل ينظر بشكل دائم إلى أحد الجهات الثلاثة ؟
الصواب أن يستفيد الإنسان من ماضيه ويعمل لواقعه ويخطط لمستقبله .
2: ما هو تصورك لمفهوم الزواج؟
هل إنجاب أم رحلات ونزهات أم ماذا ؟
إن هذا السؤال من الأسئلة المهمة بين الطرفين ،وذلك حتى يتعارف الطرفان على بعضهما أكثر، تقول إحدى المتزوجات: فوجئت عندما عرفت أن مفهوم الزواج عند زوجي هو مجرد تحقيق رغباته الجنسية فقط ، وأما أنا فلا احترام لي ولا تقدير وكل المسئوليات ملقاة علي.
ويقول الزوج : كم فوجئت عندما علمت أن مفهوم الزواج  عند زوجتي أنة من أجل الأبناء وأنا معها في مشاكل دائمة وإلي الآن لم يرزقنا الله الولد . فمعرفة مفهوم الزواج عند  الطرفين والحوار حوله من الأمور التي تساعد على الاستقرار الأسري مستقبلاً. 
3: ما هي الصفات التي تحب أن تراها في شريك حياتك؟

جميل أن يتحدث الإنسان عن مشاعره وما يحب وما يكره وأجمل من ذلك كله أن يكون مثل هذا الحوار قبل الزواج بين الخاطب والمخطوبة ، حتى يستطيع كل طرف أن  يحكم على الطرف الآخر إذا كان يناسبه من عدمه. ونقصد بالمحبوبات والمكروهات إلى النفس من السلوك  والاخلاقيات والأساليب والمطعومات والهوايات وغيرها
4: هل تر من الضروري إنجاب الطفل في أول سنة من الزواج ؟
لعل البعض يعتقد أن هذا السؤال غير مهم ، ولكن كم من حالة  تفكك وانفصال حصلت بين الأزواج بسبب هذا الموضوع  وخصوصاً إذا بدأ أهل الزوج أو الزوجة يضغطون على  الزوجين في موضوع الإنجاب ، ولكن على الزوجين ان يتفقا فيما بينهما على هذا الموضوع. وأن لا يكون سبباً من أسباب المشاكل الزوجية في المستقبل ، ونحن لم نققل أن الأفضل الإنجاب في أول سنة أو التأخير وإنما نترك هذه المسألة  لاتفاق الخطيبين.
5: هل تعاني من أي مشاكل صحية ؟ أو عيوب خلقية؟
لا شك أن معرفة الأمراض التي يعاني منها الطرف الأخر لا قدر الله تؤثر في قرار الاختيار الزواجي بل إن إخفاء المرض على الطرف الأخر يعتبر من الغش في العقد فلا بد أن يكون ذلك واضحاً بين الطرفين سواًكان به عاهة مستديمة أو برص في أماكن خفية من جسدة أو مرض السكر  أو غيرها من الأمراض أو العيوب التي يعاني منها المقبل على الزواج. 
قصة زواج الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع العالية من بني غفار .
6: هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاوك؟
إن العلاقات الاجتماعية هي أبرز ما يميز الإنسان ، ومهم أن يكون الإنسان اجتماعي الطبع يألف ويؤلف ، يحب ويحب ومهم عند التعارف أن يتعرف على الطرف الأخر من الناحية الاجتماعية كمعرفة أصدقائه وقوة علاقته بهم. وهل هو من النوع الاجتماعي أو الانطوائي.
7: كيف هي علاقتك بوالديك؟(إخوانك ، أخواتك ، أرحامك).
إن معرفة علاقة الخاطب أو المخطوبة بوالديه وأهله أمر في غاية الأهمية وذلك لأنة كما يقال إن الزواج ليس عقداً بين طرفين فقط وإنما هو عقد بين عائلتين فالزوج لن يعيش مع زوجته بمفرده منقطعاً عن العالم من حوله ، وإنما سيعيشان معاً وكلما كانت العلاقة بالوالدين بالوالدين حسنة كلما بارك الله في هذا الزواج ، وكتب لهذه العائلة التوفيق.
8: بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك ؟ وما هي هواياتك.ما مدى التزامك الديني ؟
وكيف تتعرف على ذلك وتكشف الالتزام الديني ؟

أن تبحث عن أهم شيء وهو : التقوى
كلما ازداد التعرف على الطرف الأخر كلما كان القرار بالاختيار سهلا و ميسراً ، وإن معرفة ما يحب الإنسان عملة في وقت فراغه دليل على شخصيته ومعيار لطموحه وأهدافه في الحياة ونظرته لمستقبله وشخصيته.
9: هل لك نشاط خيري أو تطوعي ؟ 
كلما كانت علاقة الشخص بربه قوية كلما كان مأمون الجانب ويفضل أن تكون الفتاة أو الفتى يقتطعا جزءاً من وقتهما للعمل  الخيري التطوعي وذلك من خلال تقديم عمل انمائي أو مساعدة أو حضور مجالس الخير والاستفادة منها فإن هذا النشاط مما 
يجدد الحياة الزوجية ويقوي العلاقة بينهما لأنهما يسعيان في هذه الدنيا من أجل هدف واحد وهو مرضاة الرب.
10: ما رأيك لو تدخلت والدتي أو والدتك في حياتنا الشخصية؟
إن هذا السؤال ينبغي أن يطرحة المقبل على الخطوبة وذلك ليتعرف كل واحد منهما على الأخر في هذا الجانب ومدى حساسيته عنده فيتفقا إذا اختلفا في وجهة النظر على سياسة في التعامل بينهما وطريقه في حل الخلاف لو حصل تدخل من الوالد أو الوالدة أو حتى الجدة في علاقتهما الخاصة. انتهى.
هذه أسئلة حضرها الأستاذ جاسم المطوع

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أسئلة الخطوبة العشرة للتعارف
> 
> 
> ( الأوائل وجِدُ هامة )
> هذه أسئلة حضرها الأستاذ جاسم المطوع


جميل ... جزاكم الرحمن خيرا .

----------

